# Broken horse: when to accept long term turnout



## Bluemoon1234 (30 June 2016)

So earlier this year, my ponio was diagnosed with pain all the way along his back to pelvis and hamstrings. Following various vets visits, mysotheraphy, multiple physio visits, accupuncture, professional saddle fitting and new saddle; and 2.5 months off: ponio is back in work. Physio been recently and said OK to continue his rehab - but I think he doesn't feel right. He never went lame and isn't lame now. He would have never have killed himself working but he was generally content to get on with things and quite enjoyed his flat work and loved his trotting poles and jumping. 
We're not jumping - only walk and trot in the arena, hacking and lunging as per physios orders. But I'm concerned: he was refusing to go/continue hacking at the weekend; and also was quite resistant about going into the arena last night (and i was just leading him on the ground). This manifested itself as him fixing himself to the ground and unwilling to go on further.
Of course he could be trying it on - but it's becoming an increasingly unhappy riding experience for me as he's not the happy-go-lucky chap he used to be (and realistically hasn't been at any point in 2016). And I think I'm getting to the point where I need to accept that may be a long term turnout might be the only solution for him to mentally and physically get over his issues. (Isn't kissing spine. Had a poorly fitting saddle but vet also thinks he may have got a pelvis injury in field last year). I will probably go back to vet again whom said next option if we intend to continue working him is more mysotheraphy and SI injections. But this treatment measure seems extreme for just hacking when the reality is I don't think he's up to anything. Do I trust my gut and give up for 2016, letting him out for the long-term? Or am I letting my concern about him to make me too cautious for his welfare? (I've had my ponio for nine years and he's quite the 'pet'). Thanks in advance for any guidance.


----------



## Micky (30 June 2016)

Sounds like you've been through the mill with your pony, and come out the other side, still not convinced.. You must do what you feel is right for your pony, at the end of the day, you know him well enough so trust your gut instinct... Who knows in a years time or six months, he might turn around after needing time off completely, you can still make a huge fuss of him, pampering grooming etc and even lead rein him out on walks, maybe just leave the riding for the minute... I'm sure you'll do whatever you think is right for him..


----------



## Sukistokes2 (30 June 2016)

As my vet sad to me when I was in a similar situation, you know your horse! 

My lad was not right and i could feel it, I went with the treatment and attempted to keep going but it never felt right. As my boy was reasonably old I thought I was retiring him to the field forever. Once I made the decision the relief was unbelievable, it was like a weight had been lifted from my shoulders. i thought my horse would be bored and would be unhappy, I was SO wrong. He walked out in that field and was happy as Larry. I just let him be. I got him in for the odd groom and just checked him in the field.  Eight months later he was a different horse, when the vet saw him she asked me why we had retired him. I decided to see if he wanted to go out for some walks and let him set the pace, building him up slowly, until one day crossing a field, he tossed his head and bogged off at speed!!   From then on i pushed him a bit more. I still class him a s semi retired but he is doing really well. I credit his recovery to allowing him the time to recover, Dr green and having a fantastic vet who also is a chiro and a acupuncturist.
IMHO, from what you said in your post bluemoon its a good idea and worth discussing with your vet.


----------



## be positive (30 June 2016)

I think that nowadays we can do so much with veterinary treatment, insurance to pay for said treatment that many people, vets especially, forget the power of DR Green, I will always turn away if I can following any injury, unless it really is ill advised, it can make a huge difference both physically and also mentally to a horse, if they can get out 24/7 and be left with as little fussing as possible they tend to chill out and if they can come back to work you have a fresh horse that can be brought back very slowly with the pain and negativity forgotten.


----------



## wench (30 June 2016)

Have you had any diagnostics ie bone scan, X-rays, Mri done?


----------



## Bluemoon1234 (30 June 2016)

Thanks for thoughts so far. Only x-rays which ruled out kissing spine. Next step would be full on diagnostics. But it's primarily muscular according to vets and physio so far. I was thinking what the major difference is between now and 12 months ago. It is brightness - it is actually very depressing to ride an animal that is dull and very suppressed in itself. Just making the decision to turn away would be a relief in all honesty. Booked return visit to vet so we will see


----------



## wench (30 June 2016)

Are you insured or not? If self funding id put in the field, if insurance id start thinking about other diagnostics, before the year runs out!


----------



## Bluemoon1234 (30 June 2016)

No insurance - I have spent a lot to date and would happily spend more but nothing has actually returned him to anything like he was. Just a never ending dullness in himself. family has land so turnout isn't an issue thankfully. I am tempted to do full diagnostics but all the professionals so far think it is muscular. Animal is only 12 so a year off could mean a few more years of light work in future or even a recovery.


----------



## chestnut cob (30 June 2016)

When he is worked, how are you working him? You say vet wants to do SI meds - I'm doing SI rehab at the moment and the work is v prescriptive. Horse has to work properly and correctly 6 days o'er week, whether hacking or arena. Its a long, hard slog but he's only improving through consistently correct work 100% of the time when worked.

If it is poss SI injury, what's your work regime? Have you had your saddles refitted since injury? Mine need doing regularly now as he's changing shape so quickly.


----------



## Bluemoon1234 (30 June 2016)

Arena work under supervision of trainer. Lunged by yard manager who is very experienced. Careful hacking and doing exactly what physio ordered. New professionally fitted saddle recently got. But still very dull in himself which zaps all the enjoyment out of riding. Persevering just seems pointless in comparison to what he was which probably makes me sound lazy but I have tried everything in the last six months and gave him every chance. Unfortunately nothing has worked


----------



## claracanter (30 June 2016)

I would go with your gut instinct, what do you think he is trying to tell you? Incidentally I was lucky enough to have a tour round one of the pre training yards in Newmarket. We saw all the hi-tech therapies and state of the art treatments that they have for todays racehorses and yet the Manager said better than all these expensive pieces of kit was turning a horse away and giving it time. I thought this was really interesting.


----------



## Arniebear (2 July 2016)

another who says go with your gut. Ive turned my 8 yr old out to grass for at least a year as he has an undiagnosed lameness and i just dont know what else to do with him. Hes as happy as larry in his herd, hes not lame to an untrained eye although i havent trotted him up (dont fancy making a herd run about not the safest thing to do!!) his leg is huge but until he comes to me on 3 legs and looks generally miserable he is staying there in hope in a years time i might have a sound pony back. if not then he will have to be retired but after racking up 10k in vets fees after 2 surgeries im running out of options. hes my horse of a lifetime and he can have all the time in the world i just pray it works!


----------



## Red-1 (3 July 2016)

I can't comment on possible outcomes, as I don't know your horse or you, and I havn't even seen him but...

To me you said it all when you said that if you decided to turn away then it would be a big relief. That means to me that it is probably better for you and your horse to turn away. 

If it were me, and I was not sure, I may consider sending to a pro yard for a month or so, so see what they felt under saddle. But, if that option did not feel right I would just turn away.


----------



## Goldenstar (4 July 2016)

I would turn him away you need the largest field of not rich grass you can get with company you might consider a retirement type livery if you can find a good one .
In a year see were you are at .


----------

